# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  Philosophical Question Number 8

## smoke

Number 8 has been a long time coming and i apologise for that. In fact i have been neglecting this forum a little lately and that is something that i regret as i feel like i am neglecting all my friends.
I think it's time to ask this question for me personally, as it's something i am asking myself at the moment. It's also something that was touched upon in maciamo's recent post.

*"What rules you, your head or your heart?"*

At the moment, painful logic is clouding my heart's honest judgement. As much as my heart is something i always try to follow, my head just won't have it.
Or perhaps the heavy feeling in my heart is troubling my head's judgement.

Who knows....
Anyway, on with the answers.

----------


## Doc

Unfortunately, my head ultimately rules me. The main reason is because my heart is just too irrational for its own good. I guess the same can be said for everybody with their heart. As for me, I my head is the one who ultimately helps me through everyday life. Rational thinking is just a much more higher standard in my opinion, rather than going with your heart and gut instinct. At least with your head you don't jump the gun on issues like you would with your heart, which in most cases, is just a flair of the moment type issue.

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## Ma Cherie

Yeah, I would have to say I am mostly ruled by my head. Being ruled by your heart can make you act on impulse and you will doing something foolish. Well, that's my opinion.  :Bluush:

----------


## smoke

> Unfortunately, my head ultimately rules me. The main reason is because my heart is just too irrational for its own good. I guess the same can be said for everybody with their heart. As for me, I my head is the one who ultimately helps me through everyday life. Rational thinking is just a much more higher standard in my opinion, rather than going with your heart and gut instinct. At least with your head you don't jump the gun on issues like you would with your heart, which in most cases, is just a flair of the moment type issue.
> 
> Doc


i understand, and in a way, agree with what you are saying. Rational thought is the more sensible approach to life...but i can't help but feel that your heart and gut instinct play such an important part in your life.
I know that situations call for rational thought. for example, if anyone was to hurt my partner...my heart would say 'kill them' but i know in my head that would be wrong. It's in situations like that where i couldn't tell you what would take control.

----------


## isayhello

I let my heart rule me. Too much. It's the same as with emotions - I really want to be able to controll them! I don't let my heart rule me wholly (sp?) though - od I'd be a dangerous person...  :Shocked:  
Being impulsive and energetic isn't really cool, is it?  :Doubt: 

I will practise and become a soulless ninja!

----------


## Doc

> i understand, and in a way, agree with what you are saying. Rational thought is the more sensible approach to life...but i can't help but feel that your heart and gut instinct play such an important part in your life.
> I know that situations call for rational thought. for example, if anyone was to hurt my partner...my heart would say 'kill them' but i know in my head that would be wrong. It's in situations like that where i couldn't tell you what would take control.


The only time I listen to my gut instinct is when I know something is terribly wrong. Other than that, I always follow my head over my heart. Too bad some people have their heart where their heads at.

Doc :Ramen:  :Joyful:

----------


## smoke

> Being impulsive and energetic isn't really cool, is it?


impulsiveness isn't always a bad thing! My father is a meticulous planner and is completely void of any impulsiveness...it drives my mum crazy...sometimes you just gota take those chances...the way i see it, i'd rather regret things i'd done rather than things i hadn't!

----------


## Mycernius

Most of the time it is my head. When I was younger I could be very impulsive. The most impulsive was driving down to Heathrow one day catching a plane and spending six and half weeks in North America. Bugger the job. I was only 22. I have found as I have got older I tend to be a bit more sensible and thoughtful about what I do. I still occassionally do impulsive things, but they are mainly finacial instead of risking life and limb. I think you need to do the odd impulsive thing or life could become pretty boring. Just imagine you could end up sitting at home counting peas. NOOOOOOOOOO!

----------


## smoke

> Just imagine you could end up sitting at home counting peas. NOOOOOOOOOO!


that's how i spend most weekends!!!
No i think you're right, you do have to be impulsive occaisionally.

The thing with me, i grew up really quick and didn't really have a crazy youth. 
By 16 I was in a 'proper' relationship which will be four years old in August this year.
Also by 16 i was working full time and have been even since.
And just after my 20th birthday i moved out of my parents home and got a place with my girl...that costs me a fortune and leaves me with no money!!!

like i said, i grew up too fast...so being impulsive and going with my emotions has quite an appeal to me...but by impulsive i mean, sort of menial things like, "**** it, i'll buy that even though i can't afford it" or i'll book a trip to the coast a couple of days prior to going...that sorta stuff...like you said 'mycernius' not exactly risking life and limb!

----------


## Mycernius

I was in full time employment at 16. As for relationships, I free at the moment.
How the hell do you afford a house in London? You must have a fairly well paid job. I thought house prices around here were barmy until I saw London.In fact a friend of mine has moved back with his parents. His own house was crippling him.

----------


## smoke

> I was in full time employment at 16. As for relationships, I free at the moment.
> How the hell do you afford a house in London? You must have a fairly well paid job. I thought house prices around here were barmy until I saw London.In fact a friend of mine has moved back with his parents. His own house was crippling him.


it's tough....we are quite lucky. what we pay a month for what actually get is quite good...plus it's the outskirts of london.
that money we pay would barely get a studio flat in central london...even a crappy area!

----------


## Flashjeff

I gotta go with the head. After twenty years in the military (Navy for me), I've become too regimental in the way I live my life, mostly never allowing impulse decisions to rule my everyday existence. The idea of going with the heart is almost an anaethma to me, if that makes any sense.

----------


## Mycernius

> I gotta go with the head. After twenty years in the military (Navy for me), I've become too regimental in the way I live my life, mostly never allowing impulse decisions to rule my everyday existence. The idea of going with the heart is almost an anaethma to me, if that makes any sense.


It is a military thing, thinking with your head. I've met quite a few ex-squaddies and most of them have routines and never really do things off the cuff. I suppose the military don't really want people to react with the heart as this can affect the people around you, especailly in a tense situation. It is better for them to have a person who thinks before jumping in, hence the disipline in military life.

----------


## Flashjeff

Well, I've come to appreciate and embrace the discipline and regimentation the military installed within me, even after I've retired (ten years this October since I returned to civilian life) from the Navy. I always think first before I act, even when it comes to something as trival as what to have for lunch. Acting on impulse can, in some instances, be dangerous. I for one can never live like that as the heart can lead you down some perilous paths. But that's just my opinion.

----------


## EV13SON

Both can rule or destroy you, I think it is a balancing out between your head and your heart. You will always miss out on certain things by choosing one over the other at any given moment but you can also become mad or ill by dwelling on an abnormal thought or feeling...

----------

